# Phrag besseae 'Sunfire' x 'Orange Circle'



## Heather (Jan 16, 2007)

From the Fischers. 
This is the second blooming for the plant and I think it has much better form this time around.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 16, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Heather (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Rob. 
Just for kicks, here's last year's.


----------



## gore42 (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't care what people say about the new OZ hybrids, I don't think it gets a lot better than that, Heather. That form is just about perfect... I like the fact that the petals aren't over-sized. It's very nicely proportioned. What's the spread?

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Jan 16, 2007)

Matt- 

I know - I was enamored with the new OZ crosses last year, and I've kept my best 5 of 10, but the glamour wore off. I had a couple that were downright freaky the petals were so disproportionate. 

This last summer, after moving 3 times, switching them to S/H and having a bad bout with thrips, well, it pretty much stressed the heck out of my Phrags. The besseaes are all blooming right on schedule, but in general, the blooms are smaller this year than last. Spread on this one is just 7cm. 
I'm just happy they survived and are blooming. Most of the old, damaged growths have died (or been chopped) off.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow! What a difference a year makes...


----------



## Heather (Jan 16, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Wow! What a difference a year makes...



And a sh*tty year to boot! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2007)

Heather said:


> And a sh*tty year to boot! :rollhappy:


Maybe things are looking up?!


----------



## Heather (Jan 16, 2007)

Hopefully this one is the sign...


----------



## Jason Fischer (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey lookin good Heather! We've got a bunch coming into bloom for the 2nd time this year and they are much larger than before and have a very strong red. Phrag. besseae is always better the 2nd or 3rd time around, especially when you can bloom it when the nights are cool.


----------



## Heather (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Jason - do post if you find time, I'd love to compare!
Nights are definitely cool here. I am trying not to turn on the heat unless absolutely necessary! Usually 55-60° here.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 16, 2007)

How did I miss this thread????

Incredible Heather! Just goes to show, never judge a bess by the first blooming!

Jon


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 17, 2007)

that is nice,it is always good to wait for the secornd season of blooming .


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi H. Nice job. I do think the bloom from last year looks more like a wild grown flower however. BTW, has anyone ever shown/posted a RED besseae [like the one littlefrog has as an icon]?


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 17, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Hi H. Nice job. I do think the bloom from last year looks more like a wild grown flower however. BTW, has anyone ever shown/posted a RED besseae [like the one littlefrog has as an icon]?


Didn't you just answer your own question? oke: 

I think there is always a bit of debate as to whether even the reddest besseae is actually 'red'. Most have just a touch of orange in them. I'd say the one I have as my icon is close enough to red that I can't tell the difference, but I bet somebody would say it is red-orange.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, that's _an_ answer! I'm going to look for that plant on your website to buy!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2007)

OK, so where are the Phrags?


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 17, 2007)

Hmmm... They are missing from my website, at least...


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 17, 2007)

Congratulations, Heather!

The petal segments are much wider! It looks great!


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 17, 2007)

that looks really good


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2007)

littlefrog said:


> Hmmm... They are missing from my website, at least...


Usually that means I can't afford them!


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2007)

This flower got a blue ribbon at my meeting last weekend. I was told to keep it cool and hope that it is still in bloom for the show in 2 weeks. I seriously doubt it will be, and the AOS judge who was helping with ribbon judging that day said that hopefully it would last just until after judging. I thought that was nice, but knowing the measurments of recently awarded besseaes, I seriously doubt they'd pull this one. 

Still, it was noted how well proportioned the flower was.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 12, 2007)

Very nice flower on this one, and a blue ribbon too! That is quite a compliment from the judge, and why is it that bigger is always better, puts me in mind of that 'super size me' film for some reason.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats Heather! Is it super bright red? I know the true color is very hard to capture on camera when it comes to red and orange. I've never sent our own besseae out for judging, mostly because there's never a show when I've got a bunch in bloom.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 12, 2007)

very nice Heather.


----------

